# Fox speedo head



## bikemonkey (Oct 1, 2018)

After a lot of searching I cannot find any info on this speedo head. I would like to know the year and model(s) of motorized (mini?) bikes it may have come on or if it was after market.

Thanks!


----------



## rhenning (Oct 1, 2018)

Fox built and sold mini bikes, scooters and I think snowmobiles in the 1965 to 1975 era.  I have part of a mini bike around here someplace.  That one is a dealer sold speedometer but I think it is just repurposed bicycle speedometer.  Maybe a Stewart Warner made one. Roger


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 2, 2018)

rhenning said:


> Fox built and sold mini bikes, scooters and I think snowmobiles in the 1965 to 1975 era.  I have part of parts of a mini bike around here someplace.  That one is a dealer sold speedometer but I think it is just repurposed bicycle speedometer.  Maybe a Stewart Warner made one. Roger



Thank you - I have three of these Fox heads, all the same NOS, that came from a closed 1980's home garage bicycle repair shop. I found it odd that I could not find any info on this particular model.


----------



## Thurman (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like a typical Stewart Warner plastic Cadet speedo with a custom face.


https://motorbicycling.com/threads/vintage-mechanical-speedometers.55719/


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2018)

This is a Fox bicycle motor:


----------



## Thurman (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow, that's cool.


----------

